# Moving from US to HK



## Lifeisgood13 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, we are considering moving to HK and I think I have read up to page 15 just trying to get a feel for HK! I like what I have read but have some off the wall questions I'm hoping you can answer.
How would you describe the work culture in HK? Do they work 5 or 6 days a week? Is the avg week considered 45 hrs or 60? 

Is there smoking in offices, restaraunts, public spaces? If you live in a high rise, will smoke waft from one apartment to another?

If working in Kowloon, with a family of two small children, where should we live? I have read that H. Valley, Mid-Levels are a good place but does that work out with mass transit from Kowloon? I'll pass on Disco Bay as I don't want to be held up during Typhoon season.

Typhoon season-what is to be expected of this?

televsion-will I be able to watch any American favs in case I get homesick?

Thank you in advance, I look forward to your advice.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Lifeisgood13 said:


> Hi, we are considering moving to HK and I think I have read up to page 15 just trying to get a feel for HK! I like what I have read but have some off the wall questions I'm hoping you can answer.
> How would you describe the work culture in HK? Do they work 5 or 6 days a week? Is the avg week considered 45 hrs or 60?
> 
> Is there smoking in offices, restaraunts, public spaces? If you live in a high rise, will smoke waft from one apartment to another?
> ...


work culture regarding hours, the norm is about 45 over a 5.5 day week.
smoking is banned in all public places, workplaces and public transport. In High rise appartment buildings, there is no regulation about smoking inside your house, so yes the smell will drift. 

which part of Kowloon will you be working in? It makes quite a difference to the commute if you work in Kwung Tong, TST or Hung Hom.

Typhoons, when the No. 8 signal goes up, get home as soon as poss. All public transport shuts down. Unless by prior argeement with the employer you stop work and go home.

Plenty of cable/sat/ internet tv options.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Life in HK*



Lifeisgood13 said:


> Hi, we are considering moving to HK and I think I have read up to page 15 just trying to get a feel for HK! I like what I have read but have some off the wall questions I'm hoping you can answer.
> How would you describe the work culture in HK? Do they work 5 or 6 days a week? Is the avg week considered 45 hrs or 60?
> 
> Is there smoking in offices, restaraunts, public spaces? If you live in a high rise, will smoke waft from one apartment to another?
> ...


How much can you spend on rent? In most cases you will end up in a 500sq ft place with bed rooms the size of closets. Food is different not meaning better but different except they have mcdonalds which i do not want. Best thing i have noticed is that cell phone charges are much less. JW


----------



## Lifeisgood13 (Jan 23, 2011)

Happy New Year, are you having the best time with celebrations!? Out of all respondants, I was hoping to hear from the two of you as you both seem to have a lot of knowledge about the area. I don't have details yet but I will be in touch-thank you again.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Hi there*



Lifeisgood13 said:


> Happy New Year, are you having the best time with celebrations!? Out of all respondants, I was hoping to hear from the two of you as you both seem to have a lot of knowledge about the area. I don't have details yet but I will be in touch-thank you again.


Ask and i will do my best to inform. JW


----------

